# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή >  laser xbox

## tnt_tuner

παιδια παραπολυ καλο το tutorial για τη ρυθμιση του laser του ps2!
μιπως ξερει καποιος πως να αντιμετοπισουμε τετοια προβλιματα σε xbox?
κατι παρομιο θα ειναι αλλα πια ειναι τα τριμερ που ρυθμιζουν την ενταση του laser?

----------


## x_yannis

Hi φιλε, βρες ποιο μοντελο XBOX έχεις και πήγαινε εδώ:

http://www.xbox-scene.com/xbox-tutorials.php?p=191|192|#192

----------

